

Which Of These 12 Big Lies Have You Caught On A Résumé? - robkelly
http://ongig.com/blog/resumes/12-resume-lies

======
phaus
When I was in high school, one of the biggest employers in my area was the
Jackson Laboratory. They found that one of their senior executives, Warren
Cook, had lied on nearly every aspect of his resume.

He falsely claimed to have earned a Master's Degree from UMASS, as well as the
Navy Cross in Vietnam. My favorite part was when he claimed to have played on
the U.S. Olympic Hockey Team.

While he was a fraud, the company thought he had done a pretty good job and
still wanted him to stay. Fortunately he resigned out of shame. Honestly I
think that they should have fired the person who hired him after looking at
that resume.

